# Pomps in the surf



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

It's time again for pomps to show up in our surf (Play A Linda/Cape Canaveral) area. It has been a while, had an opportunity to try on Sat. 2/26 for a couple of hours - tons of whiting, most of them 12" - 14", I kept 2 big one around 16-17". Lots of small pomps 9" -10", a few keeper 12-13". It's warming back up (water temp is 67F), next several weeks there will be plenty of them for Spring run. Have fun :fishing: guys/gals.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Now those are some whiting! Nice pomps too. Congrats!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is the second run... Pomps have been in these waters since early November. It has only been about the last 3-4 weeks that things have been a little slow.

But congrats, nonetheless!


PS - I caught my biggest pomps of the season in 62 degree water, on a cold front. Don't ingore those fronts.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Cold front comming ... only a few showers and overcast, with drier air later today for central Florida . The front should continue South ... so you got your wish Solid7 !

Fishwander


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Makes me hungry for fish sammitches.

Can't wait to fill a cooler with whiting this summer. :fishing:


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Thats good 411*

Have been doing allot of Shrimping in the Indian River they are good size with many limits coming in.

But don't mind taking a break for some Pomps, my freezer is almost full -I can only eat so many Shrimp.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Are the pomps also in the Keys, or would that be too far south for them?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishhead said:


> Are the pomps also in the Keys, or would that be too far south for them?


Pompano run seasonally in the keys, but I can't tell you with certainty when that actually is. My friend used to be a commercial fisherman in the keys, and their main catch was pompano. Those are gulf pompano, and there may be some of them all year round. (as opposed to the so-called "Carolina" pompano that we see on the East Coast in the winter)

But I would focus on permit. You will definitely find those, and all things considered, they are so close to a pompano, it isn't worth making a distinction. You can use all the same tricks and tackle to catch permit in the keys as you would use to catch pomps anywhere else. Big permit are the possible exception...

If pompano ARE there, you will have a double chance.


----------

